# Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1



## GiantKiller (3. April 2008)

Vorab: Ich will niemanden davon abhalten dorthin zu fahren. Eventuell sind die negativen Erfahrungen die ich dort gemacht habe die Ausnahme. Ich versichere jedoch, dass sich alles wie im folgenden beschrieben zugetragen hat. Text in eckigen Klammern sind Zitate.

Die Idee

ich wollte möglichst günstig in die Karibik um dort vom Ufer und eventuell vom Boot aus Spinnzufischen.
Mein Ziel waren Fische zwischen 3 und 10 kg. Dazu habe ich diverse Reiseanbieter angeschrieben.
Letztendlich bekam ich ein Angebot, das meine Wünsche nach DIY-Angeln scheinbar perfekt erfüllt[Sie können an vielen Stellen fischen, vor allem an den vielen vielen Brücken welche die Inseln mit dem Festland verbinden;Sie können dort auch bestens vom Strand fischen, oder z.B. an und unter den Brücken.]
Die Tatsache, dass ich unter Brücken fischen könne sollte später noch relevant werden...

Die Vorbereitung

Das Reisebüro stand mir während der gesamten Zeit vor der Abfahrt stets mit Informationen zur Verfügung.
Ich durfte sogar vorbeikommen um persönlich ausführlich beraten zu werden. Daumen hoch für diesen *großartigen Service*. Ich habe den Empfehlungen nach weit über tausend Euro in neues Material investiert, darunter auch in eine sehr spezielle Jigrute, die ansonsten kaum zu gebrauchen ist.[Vergessen Sie auf keinen Fall eine der modernen Jiggingruten mitzunehmen.]
Andere leichtere Spinnruten liess ich den Empfehlungen nach daheim.

Die Anreise

Ich dachte mit einem Konzern wie Neckermann ist alles bestens organisiert und problemlos[Sie brauchen keine mühsamen Anreisen mehr nach Costa Rica, Belize oder Mexiko]
Tatsächlich war Anreise einmal in Kuba angekommen eine einzige Katastrophe.
Ich landete am Abend in Kuba und wartete erstmal eine dreiviertelstunde bis ich endlich mit all dem schweren Gepäck aus dem Flughafen raus war. Dort wartete ein Neckermann Mitarbeiter auf mich und teilte mir mit, dass ich um 4:30 morgens von einem Taxi abgeholt würde. Ich fragte sicherheitshalber nocheinmal seine Kollegin ob dies alles seine Richtigkeit hätte. Kurz nach Mitternacht war, nach langer Busfahrt ich dann endlich in meinem Bungalow, das viel zu groß für mich allein war. Aber es fanden sich Kakerlaken die mir Gesellschaft leisteten. Essen gab es zu dieser Uhrzeit keins mehr. Morgens gab es auch keins. Ich hatte also 120 Euro gezahlt um einen netten Umweg zu machen und 4 Stunden in einem Zimmer verbringen zu dürfen... Soweit war das noch nicht wirklich schlimm. Am morgen musste ich dann fast 50 Kilo Gepäck durch die sehr weitläufige Anlage über schlechte Wege schleppen. Dafür wartete dann auch pünktlich ein Taxi mit zwei Fahrer, die beide kein Englisch sprachen auf mich. Ich fragte sicherheitshalber auf wen sie warten und als sie meinen Namen nannten stieg ich ein. schon nach kurzer Zeit bemerkte ich, dass wir westwärts fuhren statt ostwärts. Meine Proteste blieben ungehört und man versicherte mir dass alles korrekt sei.Nach über zwei Stunden setzte man mich dann an einem kleinen Flughafen in Havanna aus ohne meine Fragen was ich denn hier solle, schließlich hätte man mich Richtung Osten fahren sollen, blieben unbeantwortet. Der Taxifahrer versuchte nur noch wegzukommen was ihm aber nicht gelang, da sein Auto nicht mehr ansprang. Da stand ich nun in einem DritteWeltLand an einem Flughafen, weit weg  von da wo ich eigentlich hinsollte und ohne Flugticket mit einem Zentner Gepäck.
Die Dame an der Information fühlte sich nicht zuständig nund konnte mir nur sagen, dass ich hier falsch war.
Ich sah einen Schalter von Cubatur, dem kubanischen Partner von Neckermann. Ich stellte mich samt meinem Gepäck an, aber der Mitarbeiter wollte sich nicht um mich kümmern und sagte mir nur, dass ich falsch sei.

Was dann folgte hat mich viel Geld,Zeit und Nerven gekostet. Das Geld wurde mir zu einem Teil widerwillig erstattet. Die verlorene Zeit und Nerven nicht. Man verlangte Belege von mir. Nun für Bestechungsgeld)ohne stände ich heute noch dort...) habe ich leider keine Belege bekommen und ich bin auch sicher nicht von einem Flughafen zum nächsten gelaufen, auch wenn mir der Taxifahrer keine Quittung gegeben hat...Auf der Rückfahrt sprach ich in Varadero den Verantwortlichen Neckermannangestellten an. Anstatt einer Entschuldigung lachte er nur sagte: ''Hochsaison. Da kann alles passieren!''

Angeln vom Boot aus

Ich hatte mich überreden lassen zwei Tage von einem Boot aus zu angeln.
Als ich in Kuba Bezahlen wollte, teilte man mir erstmal mit, dass sich der Preis um ca. 40 Euro pro Tag erhöht hatte.Dafür sei dann aber auch Material inbegriffen. Statt zweimal 8 Stunden wie bezahlt bekam ich mit Transfers und Vorbereitung vor Ort nicht mal 13 insgesamt.

Tag 1 auf dem Boot

Als der Guide sah, dass ich eigenes Gerät hatte schaffte er seines eiligst beiseite.
Er ging in ein Haus in der Marina um mit seinem Chef zu sprechen. Ich wollte mitkommen wurde aber angewiesen vor der Tür zu warten und mein Gerät vorzubereiten. Der Guide durchwühlte meine Sachen und dann gings raus. Nach 15 Minuten Fahrt drehte er um und holte eine kleine Köderbox.
Geangelt wurde aber ausschliesslich mit meinen Ködern, von denen er auch den einen oder anderen im Laufe des Tages versenkte. Ich habe übrigens keine Köder an dem Tag verloren. Weiterhin behauptete er, dass an jeden Wobbler mindestens zwei Drillinge gehörten. Im Reisebüro hatte man mir geraten nur mit einem Drilling pro Wobbler zu angeln.
Ich war schon ziemlich schlechter Laune und als er dann auch noch meine Köderführung kritisierte, war ich echt sauer und beschloss dem großen Meister erstmal zuzusehen ohne selbst zu angeln. Es passierte lange nicht bis 15 m vor uns ein ca. 10 Pfund schwerer Grouper mit Rücken aus dem Wasser stand. Ich war in perfekter Wurfposition, aber der gute Mann griff mir in die Rute und verbot mir zu Werfen. Stattdessen versuchte er es selbst. Aber anstatt den Wobbler vor dem Fisch zu präsentieren versuchte er ihn von aussen zu haken, was nicht gelang. Darauf wollte ich versuchen ihn auf sportliche Art anzuwerfen was mir wieder verboten wurde, der Guide versuchte wieder den Fisch zu reissen, was dieser mit einem ruckartigen Abtauchen quittierte.
Ich liess weiter den Chef angeln *[''Die Guides sind super und kennen sich sehr gut
aus.'']. *Er machte meiner Meinung nach diverse Fehler. Ich beobachtete das Treiben eine Weile und beschloss dann selbst ins Geschehen einzusteigen, allerdings liess ich mir diesmal keinen Unsinn zum Thema Köderführung erzählen und blieb bei meiner Variante. Nach wenigen Minuten fing ich auch den ersten Fisch einen kleinen Yellow Snapper. Köder war den ganzen Tag übrigens ein Rapala Shad Rap sowohl an meiner Rute, als auch an der des Guides. Wir angelten weiter und ich fing einen mittelmäßigen Barracuda, anschließen einen etwas größeren Yellow Snapper, dann einen netten Grouper und verlor dann noch eine Makrele bei der Landung. Der Guide fing in all der Zeit nichts trotz identischem Köder. Ich stellte das Angeln wieder ein und liess ihn allein angeln, aber er blieb weiterhin erfolglos, obwohl er mindestens doppelt sooft mit dem selben Köder geworfen hatte.


----------



## PsychoBo (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Hallo GiantKiller,

Scheinst wirklich etwas Pech gehabt zu haben. Perfekt und reibungslos wird es aber selten laufen... Das Verhalten deines "Guides" war aber wirklich mehr als seltsam. 

Kannst du noch etwas dazu schreiben, wie weit draußen und wo ihr vom Boot aus geangelt habt? Riff, Tiefe, etc...

Bin schon auf die weiteren Teile gespannt! 

Grüße
Bo

Bin mal auf die weiteren Teile gespannt!


----------



## GiantKiller (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Freut mich, dass jemand auf meinen Bericht antwortet.

Wir haben an diesem Tag hauptsächlich auf Riffen geangelt in Tiefen bis max. 2m.
Die Entfernung zur Küste war jeweils so 1-2km.
Der Guide war am mittags dann ziemlich zerknirscht, dass ich mit dem gleiche Köder besser gefangen habe als er. Ich habe ihn noch gefragt, ob denn auch dickere Fische zu erwarten seien, wie Sailfish, ect. wie es im Katalog stand[Hinter dem Riff warten Dolphin, Wahoo, Sailfish und Co. ] Er verneinte dies und sagte, dass sie in all den Jahren nur einen einzigel Sailfish hatten.


----------



## PsychoBo (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Da Kuba auch in unserer näheren Auswahl gewesen ist (sind letztendlich auf Jamaika gestrandet) interessiert mich natürlich was dort möglich gewesen wäre.

Rein werbetechnisch hören sich Wahoo und Sailfisch eben besser an, als Barrakuda und Schnapper. Die Realität sieht dann schon ganz anders aus. 

Was ging denn so mit Blinker vom Ufer aus?


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

es gibt schon noch mehr die das hier verfolgen. |rolleyes
Jedoch wollte ich mit meiner Antwort noch so lange warten bis du deinen Bericht hier fertig geschrieben hast.

Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Genau wie Knurri geht es mir auch, habe deinen Bericht ca. 1 min nach Erstellung gelesen und mich sehr gefreut und doch gefragt: Da fehlt doch noch was?  Bitte beeile dich mit deinen weiteren Teilen.


----------



## GiantKiller (3. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Geplant sind noch folgende Teile, evt. Sonntag:

Angeln vom Boot 2
Angeln vom Strand
Angeln von Brücken

Vielleicht verzichte ich auch auf die anderen Teile, die größte Enttäuschung aus meiner Sicht kommt nämlich noch.Am Ende bleibt noch jemand zuhause wegen meines Berichts und das wäre mir nicht recht.

Ich will niemand davon abhalten nach Kuba zu fahren zum Tarponangeln, aber ich glaube wenn man nach Florida fährt ist es nicht so wirklich viel teuerer aber dafür wesentlich besser organisiert. Der Reiseveranstalter hat sich wirklich eine Riesenmühe mit mir gegeben und viel Zeit investiert. Aber er war natürlich selbst auch noch nicht vorort und hat sich bei der Erstellung seines Kataloges wohl auf die Angaben verlassen, die man ihm übermittelt hat. Aber meine zahlreichen Gespräche mit Leuten vorort haben ergeben, dass viele Dinge nicht ganz so rosig ausschauen als es im Katalog eventuell den Anschein hat. Am ersten Tag habe ich etwa achtmal gebeten mir zumindest ein Teil vom Snapper mitzugeben, was mir aber leider nicht gewährt wurde.
Fand ich ziemlich unverschämt, dass ich den von mir gefangen Fisch nicht verwerten durfte. Ich wurde auch mit einem missmutigen Grunzen bedacht weil ich den Barrakuda eigenmächtig zurückgesetzt habe. Ich hatte den Barrakuda nicht als Speisefisch wahrgenommen, aber am nächsten Tag sollte sich zeigen, dass dort alles verzehrt wird.
Der Guide hat nachdem ich den Barrakuda zurückgesetzt habe vorsichthalber alle weiteren Fische gegafft wohl um ein Zurücksetzen zu verhindern. Man tötet dort Fische übrigens nicht wie wir das hier praktizieren, sondern schmeisst sie in eine Offnung im Boot wo sie langsam aber sicher verenden. An diesem Prozess darf man dann die nächsten 20 min akustisch teilhaben...

Vielleicht warten die größeren Fische ja draussen, aber die Kubaner bleiben ganz gern in Sichtweite der Küstenwache/Armee...


----------



## HarryO. (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

hi,

der fang gehört eigentlich immer der mannschaft, ist ein ungeschriebenes gesetz. das die die fische einfach so verenden lassen ist natürlich nicht so schön. aber wenn man tag täglich ums überleben kämpft ist einem so ein fisch gerade mal total egal.

ich suche auch schon seit längerem nach einer angelreise und hab sicherlich das ganze internet durchwühlt. alle berichte dreimal gelesen und bin zu dem schluss gekommen, daß viel schöngeredet wird von den veranstalltern. es gibt zuviele unbekannte bei so einer reise z.b.nach afrika oder wie in deinem fall nach kuba, da kann man keine garantie geben, daß alles hinhaut. machen die aber! meine euphorie hat sich zum glück erstmal gelegt. 

und mal hand aufs herz, ich würde nicht nach kuba fliegen und auf oder unter irgendwelchen brücken angeln. das ist dritte welt, die sind bitter arm und die warten nur auf uns gringos.

aber egal, du warst da, du hast dein geld hingelegt und dir hat es nicht gefallen, das ist natürlich :v

ich wünsch dir, das der nächste urlaub geruhsamer wird.

thorsten#h


----------



## GiantKiller (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*



HarryO. schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> der fang gehört eigentlich immer der mannschaft, ist ein ungeschriebenes gesetz. das die die fische einfach so verenden lassen ist natürlich nicht so schön. aber wenn man tag täglich ums überleben kämpft ist einem so ein fisch gerade mal total egal.



Naja die ''Mannschaft'' bestand aus einer Person, der ich 20 Euro Trinkgeld für 5 Stunden gegeben habe, das ist mehr als der durchschnittliche Monatsverdienst dort. Da sollte es möglich sein mir 300g von meinem Fisch abzugeben...


----------



## HarryO. (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

hm, wie gesagt, die sind bitter arm. wahrscheinlich hat der noch 5 kinder zuhause, und du hast ihnen was zu essen geangelt. sehe es einfach positiv#6


----------



## GiantKiller (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*



HarryO. schrieb:


> hm, wie gesagt, die sind bitter arm. wahrscheinlich hat der noch 5 kinder zuhause, und du hast ihnen was zu essen geangelt. sehe es einfach positiv#6



 das ist so nicht richtig. in kuba hungert niemand.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Naja die ''Mannschaft'' bestand aus einer Person, der ich 20 Euro Trinkgeld für 5 Stunden gegeben habe, das ist mehr als der durchschnittliche Monatsverdienst dort. Da sollte es möglich sein mir 300g von meinem Fisch abzugeben...


Wenn du unzufrieden warst, warum dann solch ein Trinkgeld? Wenn ihm das mehrere geben, wird er sich auch nicht ändern, da er ja denken muß, für gute Leistungen zusätzlich belohnt zu werden.


----------



## Dart (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Auf ein Trinkgeld hätte ich da sicher auch verzichtet, der denkt dann ja das seine desolate Vorstellung etwas ganz Tolles war
Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf die Fortsetzung deines Berichts.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rob (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

ich bin auch schon auf die fortsetzung deines berichtes gespannt!
lg rob


----------



## GiantKiller (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Ich habe das Trinkgeld in der Hoffnung gegeben, dass er am nächsten Tag mehr auf meine Wünsche eingeht. Es wurde ja schließlich weder gejiggt noch getrollt, trotz Nachfrage. Die neue teure Jigrute, die ich angeschafft hatte, lag nur nutzlos im Boot herum.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Nun gut, das werden wir ja noch erfahren.


----------



## Örnie (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

bitte weitermanchen --- > ich will mehr!!!


----------



## GiantKiller (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Ich habe mir meinen Bericht nochmals durchgelesen und dabei feststellen müssen, dass alles doch reichlich negativ klingt. Der Urlaub hat insgesamt Spass gemacht aber war nicht das was ich aus Anglersicht erwartet hätte und eventuell auch nicht das was ich gebucht habe.
Da sich das Reisebüro viel Mühe mit mir gegeben hat, habe ich beschlossen meinen Bericht _nicht_ fortzusetzen. Es würde sonst ein zu schlechtes Licht auf den Veranstalter werfen und das wäre mir nicht recht. Ich glaube jedoch, dass man mit Florida besser bedient wäre. So viel teurer ist Florida auch nicht(wenn überhaupt) aber dafür ist viel mehr Infrastruktur vorhanden. Und man ist vor vielen unschönen Überraschungen, die mir passiert sind sicher.

Ein kleines Rechenbeispiel:

Ich habe umgerechnet ca.180 Euro für 5h Stunden gezahlt und es hätte noch ein Angler mitkommen können. Tarpons habe ich nichtmal gesehn während des gesamten Aufenthalts und andere Angler auch nicht.
4 Stunden Tarponangeln in Florida kostet 440$ also ca. 280Euro. Dafür dürfen 5 weitere Angler mitkommen und wenn man keinen Tarponbiss hat bekommt man einen weiteren Trip umsonst!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Das wäre aber schade, du könntest ja wertfrei berichten.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Ohne jetzt deine Schilderung anzweifeln zu wollen!

Es gibt doch nen Bericht von dem Kumpel von U. Beyer.
Da war anscheinend alles super???

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Es kann auch da alles super gewesen sein, aber auch"Negativberichte" können uns und auch den Anbietern helfen. Es bringt ja nix, wenn alles geschönt wird und wir dann auf "falsche" Berichte hereinfallen. Und GiantKiller kann ja auch nur *seine* Erfahrungen schildern. Das heißt ja nicht, daß es nicht auch gute erfahrungen dort gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall weiter berichten. Sowas passiert leider sehr oft, wenn man zum ersten mal in ferne Länder reist und sich dabei eines Pauschalreiseveranstalters bedient. Da kann der Veranstalter in der Regel gar nix für. Der bekommt seine Adressen von den jeweiligen Hotels die entweder selbst Boote zur Charter anbieten oder mit Bootseignern ein Abkommen haben. Und das sind nicht immer die besten, um es mal gelinde auszudrücken.
Mach mal ne Pauschalreise nach Malindi und buch die Boote bei Neckermann o.ä,. Oh Mann !


----------



## GiantKiller (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Wo steht denn besagter Bericht?
Ich garantiere für meinen Bericht. Und am zweiten Tag Boot ist ein deutschprachiger Kanadier mitgefahren, der bestätigen kann wie es dort zuging. Ich habe mich mit ca. 20 Anglern in Kuba unterhalten und ausser kleineren Cudas hatte niemand etwas gefangen.
Besonders enttäuscht war ein Angler, der das teure ''BigGameBoat'' gebucht hatte und mit einem kleinen Barracuda heimkam...
Zurzeit befindet sich noch ein weiteres AB-Mitglied in Kuba. Mal sehen was der zu berichten weiss wenn er nächste Woche zurückkommt...

Dem Reisebüro mache ich keine Vorwürfe, der war schließlich nie vorort.
Aber es ist halt sehr ärgerlich wenn man speziell wohin will wo man vom Ufer aus angeln kann und dann wird man auf eine Insel geschickt wo man nach 20 min Angeln vom Ufer von der Fischereipolizei weggejagt wird und um seine Ausrüstung fürchten muss...Mir wurde dieses Ziel für DIY-Angeln vom Ufer empfohlen und dann ist dort Angeln streng verboten.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Gerade deshalb sind Berichte gefragt. Auch ich habe mich nach Berichten beim Meeresanglerstammtisch gefragt, ob ich das Big Game Fishing nicht mal versuchen möchte. Mein Geldbeutel könnte u.a. Kuba sagen, da ist es schon interessant, ob da ein so gutes Revier ist, denn eine Enttäuschung könnte das "Unternehmen Big Game" sehr schnell beenden.


----------



## saily (5. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Lieber Giant Killer,

also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich - anbetteln will ich dich nicht um deine Berichte...

Der 1. Teil war recht interessant - wenn auch ohne Fotos und 
wirklich wichtige Infos. 

Als du dich im Big-Game-Bereich übers Gerät informiert hast hat auch keiner aufgehört weiterzuschreiben nur weil sein Gerätedealer evtl. anderer Meinung über seine Rollenempfehlung sein könnte... 

Was soll also der Schutz des Veranstalters dessen Namen du eh noch nicht genannt hast und auch nicht nennen mußt? Selbst wenn er dich lang beraten hat - seine Infos waren falsch - ein schlecht informierter Reisedealer muß nicht geschützt werden - und wenn er noch so nett ist - genauso wie ein schlechtes Big-Game-Charter-Boot genannt werden sollte.

Negative Berichte sind mindestens genauso wichtig wie positive, sofern sie berechtigt sind und der Wahrheit ent-
sprechen! 

Jetzt mach was du für richtig hältst - setz den Bericht fort
oder laß es bleiben - aber zieh ihn bitte nicht per Hinhaltebetteltaktik unnütig in die Länge!

TL 

Saily


----------



## Tortugaf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Ich finde es gut das er das so scheibt wie er es erlebt hat.Wenn in den Land die Dinge so laufen können u.der Reiseveranstalter das nicht weiss, muss er auf das Angebot verzichten,sonst ändert sich nie was.Ich war auch in Cuba u.habe dort meine Erfahrungen gemacht.Das ist Glücksache ob es gut o.schlecht läuft.Sie sind Opfer ihrer eigenen Politik u.achten westliche Ausländer nicht besonders.Mal sind sie scharf auf deine Kohle u.Konsumgüter u.dann ist man mal wieder der Klassenfeind.Für viele Frauen bist eine Fahrkarte o.Packetespender.Das was sie dort an Geld verdienen können,ist auch kein Anreiz zum arbeiten,es lohnt sich nicht.Um dort was zu werden mus man andere Talente haben,in allgemein gedacht.(Amigosytem)Da läuft einiges echt schräg,aber dort hungert keiner ,glaube ich,Schule u.die Medizin ist auch gut.Das sie dort so schlecht leben können hat auch was mit den Embargo zu tun,was die USA seit Jahrzehnten aufrechterhalten. G.Tortugaf:vik:


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (9. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Ola Compadres,ich bin der zweite Mann der in Cuba war von dem Giant Killer berichtete.Nach dem in Frankfurt am Sonntag ein Schneesturm wütete und dadurch die Condor Maschine in Havanna mit 5 Stunden Verspätung ankam was mir insgesamt 7 Stunden Aufenthalt auf dem Airport bescherte und darauf der 11 stündige nächtliche Rückflug folgte bin ich derzeit noch halb im Delirium und werde daher erst morgen berichten.Nur soviel es gibt doch einige wichtige Ergänzungen zu Giant Killers Bericht die seine Statements in etwas anderen Licht erscheinen lassen (Zu seinen Tatsachen Berichten kann man ihn natürlich wirklich nur bedauern,insbesondere die Flughafen Nummer ist der Hammer)
         Asta manana               Jan    |wavey:


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Ola ! ich ersaufe in der Arbeit daher vorab nur ein Kurzbericht.Auch meine Fangerfolge auf Cayo Santa Maria bzw.Cayo Las Brujas - Cuba hielten sich in Grenzen.Im Gegensatz zu Giant Killer hatte ich allerdings auch nicht  viel erwartet und mein Urlaub war schwerpunktmässig ein Erholungsurlaub mit Frau zu dem ich zwei meiner Ruten mitgenommen hatte und über den gleichen Spezial Angelreiseveranstalter für einen Tag ein Offshore Big Game Boot und einen weiteren ein Flatfishing Boot gechartert hatte.Im Vorfeld der Reise hatte ich bereits in meiner Big Game Bibliothek nachgeschlagen und gesehen das die von mir favorisierten Arten ( Offshore - Billfish und Inshore - Tarpon )erst ab Ende Mai Anfang Juni in diesen Gewässer ( Bahama Straight und Channel ) in nennenswerter Zahl auftreten.Das Tarpon Revier ist der absolute Traum und wie ich finde durch die vielen Mangrovenwälder noch schöner als die Keys.Zwischen den Insel gibt es Channels die bis zu 8 Meter tief sind und dort werden im Sommer ( leider auch Regenzeit ! ) Tarpons mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 100 Pfund !!und viele deutlich über 150 Pfund gefangen.Die Betreiber des Fishing Travel Club aus der Schweiz die auch Reisen nach Cayo Santa Maria ( Flug von Havanna 45 Minuten ! ) anbieten haben auf ihren Testreisen ohne Ende gefangen.Beifang Jack Crevalle,Barakudas und an den Riffen Cubera Snapper bis 120 Pfund ( Auf Popper !!! )OK die Tage werde ich noch mal von meiner Offshore Tour berichten die man mit ´´Big Game a la Cubana´´überschreiben kann.
                Tight Lines       Jan      #h


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Hallo Jan, willkommen zurück. Warte gespannt auf deinen Bericht. Zum Glück hattest du nicht so hohe Erwartungen, wäre ja nicht so schön, nach letztem Jahr schon wieder so was negatives.
CU
Dirk


----------



## GiantKiller (11. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*



Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> Auch meine Fangerfolge auf Cayo Santa Maria bzw.Cayo Las Brujas - Cuba hielten sich in Grenzen.



willkommen zurück.
schade dass Du auch nicht den großen erfolg hattest.
insgesamt waren meine fänge ja in ordnung vor allem vom ufer aus.
aber der Guide hat und trotz des ausdrücklichen wunsches von mir und einem Kanadisch anglers NICHT in die kanäle gefahren am zweiten tag vom boot.

Und was ich auch etwas sonderbar finde, ist die Tatsache, dass auf der Insel Angeln vom Land(oder segelboot/kayak) aus verboten ist. und dass hat mir die örtliche Fischereipolizei deutlich zu verstehen gegeben. Ich hatte gezielt eine DIY-Reise gebucht und bin auf einer Insel mit Angelverbot(welches 7 Tage die Woche kontrolliert wird) gelandet. Bestimmte vielversprechende Stellen(wie zB. die brücken über die Channels) habe ich dann aus Angst um mein Gerät nicht besucht.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (13. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen daher heute erst Teil 2 meines Cuba Berichts.Thema Inshore Light Tackle Fishing:Am Morgen meiner Inshore Fishing Tour sind um 6.00 Uhr schwarze Wolken und Blitze in ca.10km Entfernung am Himmel zu sehen,na toll.Am Hafen von Las Brujas ( Nachbarinsel von Cayo Santa Maria über den Damm zu erreichen ) hat sich das Wetter dann gotlob beruhigt.Der Chef der Guide Truppe,Samuel begrüsst mich murmelt etwas von instabiler Wetterlage und schlechtem Stand des Mondes ( Halbmond ! )und dann geht es los mit einem sogenannten Skiff oder Flatfishing Boot von ca.21 Fuss mit 30 PS Yamaha.Im Hafen standen 3 nagelneue 26 Fuss Sea Chaser die ab sofort im Einsatz und mit 70 PS Outboards deutlich seegängiger und sicherer sind.Wir fischen in ca 1,5 km vom Ufer entfernt mit Wobbler und ich mit einem Yozuri Popper ( Selbst mitgenommen aber vom Guide ausgewählt )Schon nach kurzer Zeit rauben Barakudas und Snapper um uns herum in ´´Feeding Frenzys´´aber ausser den Ratten des Meeres den sog.Needlefish bleibt nichts hängen.Schade denn 2 schwedische Angler die mit sogenannten ´´Walk a Dog ´´Stick Baits ( Popper )in ca.200m Entfernung fischten fingen 6 Bara´s bis ca. 20 Pfund und einige schöne Red Snapper.Schon briest es auf mit nach 10 Minuten Beaufort 5 drehen wir ab und gehen in die Flats.Hier gibt es hunderte von Kilometern zwischen 5 und 50 Meter breite Channels (Die Inselkette ist 50 Kilometer lang ! )die in der Sommerzeit ( + Regenzeit ! d.h.von Mai -September )voll mit Tarpons der 100-150 Pfund Klasse prall gefüllt sind.Der Befischungsdruck ist natürlich bei max.5 Minibooten im gesamten Archipel minimal und die einheimischen Fischer stellen dem Fisch nicht nach da er nahezu ungeniessbar ist.Nach dem Fang ( Jigging ) von einigen kleinen Jacks wird der Wind und der Regen immer stärker und wir laufen in einem tropischen Gewittersturm, diesmal die Blitze verdammt nah,zurück nach Las Brujas.Ich kann nur sagen,ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder !!Denn im Sommer fängt Samuel über den Riffen naher der Küste Cubera Snapper bis 150 Pfund mit der Popper Rute und dann ist der Tarpon auch da.
                Saludos         Jan    |wavey:
P.S.Boote kosten 6 Stunden nur 120-150 Eur.(Mit Guide !! )


----------



## ullsok (13. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*



Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> :
> P.S.Boote kosten 6 Stunden nur 120-150 Eur.(Mit Guide !! )



Hallo Jan,

kann man die Boote auch vor Ort buchen bzw. hat der Anbieter in Cuba eine Website?

In welchem Hotel warst du? War es OK - auch für die Familie?


----------



## GiantKiller (13. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Die Boote kann man vorort buchen, aber eine Website gibt es nicht.
Die Hotels sind wie ich das gesehen haben alle drei ok. 

@jan: wer hat das denn gesagt mit den 150 pfund cuberas? der hat evt. etwas übertrieben. hast Du vom kleinen Boot dann gar keinen fisch, ausser den needles erwischen können?

wahrscheinlich hatten wir tatsächlich nicht die richtige jahreszeit, aber im sommer ist halt regenzeit und teils auch hurricane-zeit.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (13. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Hallo Ullsok,eine Website haben die Jungs in Las Brujas glaube ich nicht denn in Cuba ist Internet für Normalbürger verboten !!Nun ist deren Charter Company zwar auch mehr oder weniger staatlich denn z.B.die neuen Boote wurden laut samuel von einem Office der Regierung geliefert aber man steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen.Du kannst die Boote über den FTC aus der Schweiz und Martin Joswig - WWW.Fischen24.de buchen.Wir haben im Sol Melia Las Dunas gewohnt welches auf jeden Fall voll familientauglich ist ( Ich war ja auch mit Frau da ! )und am 10 km Traumsrtand liegt.Dort haben übrigens 2 Kanadier jeden morgen ( 6.30-9.00Uhr ) am Paternoster mit Shrimp als Köder ca.30 Meter vom Ufer ( Also da wo eine Stunde später Massen von Badenden umher dümpelelten !!! ) 3-4 Barakudas bis zu 25 Pfund gefangen !By the Way laut Anordnung von El Jefe Commandante Fidel ist Sportangeln für Cubaner verboten.weil der Fisch nur für die heiss begehrten Devisen da ist.

          Tight Lines         Jan    |wavey:


----------



## GiantKiller (13. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*



Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> !By the Way laut Anordnung von El Jefe Commandante Fidel ist Sportangeln für Cubaner verboten.weil der Fisch nur für die heiss begehrten Devisen da ist.



hinzuzufügen wäre noch, dass auf st.maria und den anhängenden Inseln das Angeln vom Ufer auch für touristen verboten ist. Die Insel hat auch ihre eigene Fischereipolizei, mit der ich auch Bekanntschaft gemacht habe. Man sollte also entweder früh morgens oder spät abends angeln oder sich gut verstecken, ansonsten kann es ziemlich ärger geben. Die Fischereipolizei lässt nicht mit sich diskuttieren.


----------



## Cubanito (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

Hallo,
netter Beitrag den du da geschrieben hast#6
Aber leider muß ich dem doch in einigen sachen wiedersprechen.
Du schreibst die Cubaner würden nicht Hungern,das sehe ich ganz anders!!!
Ich bin jedes jahr mind. 1-2 mal auf cuba,und kenne den gesammten osten und die region um Havanna rum sehr gut.
Das was dir dort mit deinem Guide passiert ist war wohl echt eine ausnahme.
Ich habe mir sogar (mit cubanischer hilfe) einen Angelausweis besorgt,und kann nun auf cubanischen fischerbooten mitfahren.
Dort ist es egal was du fängst,du kannst alles behalten!
Du schreibst die fische werden gerissen,dazu kann ich nur sagen "Andere Länder andere Fritten"
Wie soll sich jemand der 5 euro im monat verdient eine teure Rute kaufen???
Dort sind andere sachen wichtiger.
In welchem Teil von cuba warst du?Touristenteil?
Hast du im Hotel gewohnt?Hast du dich bemüht kontakt zu den einheimischen bekommen?
 #h


----------



## jvonzun (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kuba- Teil 1*

hallo
ich war im august 08 dort. war 2 mal mit guide samuel auf dem boot,am ersten tag fingen wir einen kleinen barakkuda und einen african pompano,sonst nix.am 2. tag einige jacks und 2 tarpone.samuel war extrem unverschämt, was ich auch von einem anderen gast vor ort erfuhr.er ist ein verdammter idiot.
angeln vom ufer:alle fischten mit wobblern auf barakkudas,ich zog langsam köderfische durchs wasser und fing regelmässig,während die anderen kaum was hatten.ich schleppte dann auch mit dem pedalo vor dem hotel vorwiegend mit köderfischen.die barakkudas haben so oft gebissen,dass es langweilig wurde (in 2h jedesmal ca. 6-10 stück bis max. 1m).vom ufer und pmit pedalo geniale fischerei,den guid würde ich nicht mehr buchen!
LG
Jon 
www.trueschenfischen.ch (hier fotos von kuba!)


----------

